
Logging Off: The Internet Generation Prefers the Real World - desigooner
http://www.spiegel.de/international/zeitgeist/0,1518,710139,00.html
======
lhnz
Does this surprise anybody here? I don't understand the mainstream ignorance
about the content provided online. There is a massive divide between internet
lurkers and the minority that create content. Most people never reach that
level.

And surprise, surprise. Most people that use the internet use it merely to
entertain themselves and supersede other one-to-one devices such as the phone
at communicating with people.

------
sabj
The fact that the internet functions as an extension of offline social space
(see here: danah boyd's work on the subject) doesn't mean that the internet
isn't hugely important in shaping a lot of how young people are growing up.
There can be overlap in things mediated online and offline, but the fact that
the web offers new avenues for interaction is still important.

